# Bloody Paws



## xbehindblueyezx0 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have an adorable, healthy little 1-year baby boy named Henry. I have had absolutely no problems with him since I brought him home last June, but tonight when I picked him up off of his wheel to come play, I was horrified to find that his little front paw was bloody! I immediately gave him a foot bath, but could not find a reason for the blood (it was fresh). His toenails are fine, and I checked his wheel (a comfort wheel) and cage but saw nothing out of the ordinary. He was running as if nothing hurt, too. It looked like it was coming from between his toes. What could be the cause of the blood? Right now he is happily tootling around my room, I'm not quite sure what to do except keep his paws clean.

ETA: I just re-did a search and realized there already is a very similar topic on this. It seems as though it is from running too hard on the wheel, from what I read. My next question is then, what should I do in the meantime? I will order a Carolina Storm Wheel, but until it arrives, should I remove his wheel? I feel bad doing so because he loves to run so much, and it appears he isnt in pain. But of course, if leaving it in his cage will harm him, I will remove it.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder if he could just have dry skin and just like we get cracked knuckles, he got the same thing?? I would think that the pads of his feet would be the ones to bleed if he was running too much. Or maybe he was cleaning is paws and chewed too hard? who knows!! At least he isn't acting hurt  That is a good sign.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

To me it sounds like he may have had a little crack in the foot and he opened it up from running.

Good that you gave him a foot bath and checked him out, hedgie feet heal really fast as well. You can apply some regular strength polysporin ointment to it and yes just take his wheel away for a day or so to give it a chance to fully heal. 

The CSW's are superb and they ship really fast also so you shouldn't be waiting too long for one once you order it.


----------



## xbehindblueyezx0 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, I will remove his wheel tonight.


----------

